# Soul mate



## AnuskaPrez

How would you say soul mate?  Is there a Spanish word for that?  I cannot find anything similar anywhere.
Or could you say, marido de alma, companero de alma? and get the sense of the words?
I am trying to say - I have found my sould mate.  He encontrado mi...
Thanks!


----------



## grumpus

AnuskaPrez said:
			
		

> How would you say soul mate?  Is there a Spanish word for that?  I cannot find anything similar anywhere.
> Or could you say, marido de alma, companero de alma? and get the sense of the words?
> I am trying to say - I have found my sould mate.  He encontrado mi...
> Thanks!




Hi  AnuskaPrez,
maybe  "el amor de mi vida" like the song by Pablo Milanes.  I really don't know.

grumpus


----------



## tatius

Hi!

You can say something like:
- He encontrado mi media naranja.
- He encontrado la horma de mi zapato.

Or perhaps something more literal: he encontrado mi alma gemela.


----------



## fenixpollo

Hi, anuska, and welcome to the forum.

...alma gemela
...media naranja

Saludos.


----------



## HollyH

Amigos,

Why isn't there an "a" personal in there?  I would've put one in:  he encontrado a mi alma gemela.  But then again, a personal always gives me fits.

-holly


----------



## suso26

Alma gemela, Media naranja, Mi peor es nada  ,
La horma de mi zapato, en México es mas bien cuando alguien logra hacer contigo lo que otras personas no han podido, podría ser tu pareja o cualquier persona que te de tu "estate quieto".  

"antes yo faltaba mucho al trabajo, con el nuevo gerente me encontré con la horma de mi zapato.".


----------



## fate

Would - He encontrado mi otra alma - make any sense in Spanish?


----------



## suso26

> Would - He encontrado mi otra alma - make any sense in Spanish?



Como que no es muy común.. Siempre se dice,"encontré mi alma gemela". Aunque igual y si lo dices te entiendan..


----------



## Laia

But...

"soul mate" doesn't mean "amigo del alma", then?? It means "media naranja"??

 Oh My God... I've been using this word in a wrong way...


----------



## saemon

HollyH said:
			
		

> Amigos,
> 
> Why isn't there an "a" personal in there? I would've put one in: he encontrado a mi alma gemela. But then again, a personal always gives me fits.
> 
> -holly


I think you're right. When we're talking about somebody, the correct form is "encontrar a (alguien)".


----------



## Sidd

Laia said:
			
		

> But...
> 
> "soul mate" doesn't mean "amigo del alma", then?? It means "media naranja"??
> 
> Oh My God... I've been using this word in a wrong way...



juajuajuajuajuaj you are so funny laia!

Yo creo que aquí subyace el hecho de que los españoles somos menos idealistas en nuestras relaciones, por eso nuestra cultura no ha desarrollado una palabra para el concepto "soulmate", pero es sólo una idea. 

Creo que en las películas lo traducen como "almas gemelas"


----------



## tatius

Laia said:
			
		

> But...
> 
> "soul mate" doesn't mean "amigo del alma", then?? It means "media naranja"??
> 
> Oh My God... I've been using this word in a wrong way...



Jajaja yo he pensado lo mismo, Laia!

Pero cuando Anuska ha dicho "Or could you say, marido de alma, companero de alma?" he pensado que se refería más bien a "alma gemela"...

Que alguien nos aclare eso, es importante.


----------



## Laia

Uau... os parezco graciosa  ? Pues no lo pretendía... ay ay
jejeje  

Es que ha sido un notición para mi, esto... "¡me he llevao un susto que pa' qué!"


----------



## Misao

Sidd said:
			
		

> juajuajuajuajuaj you are so funny laia!
> 
> Yo creo que aquí subyace el hecho de que los españoles somos menos idealistas en nuestras relaciones, por eso nuestra cultura no ha desarrollado una palabra para el concepto "soulmate", pero es sólo una idea.
> 
> Creo que en las películas lo traducen como "almas gemelas"


 

Sidd, sí que existe una palabra para SOUL MATE. Como han dicho antes, es "media naranja" o como bien dices tú "alma gemela". Lo traducen así porque se dice así en español...Y no puede ser un calco del inglés porque etonces seria "compañero del alma"...que jajaja...si Laia hizo una traducción literal del asunto jajaja..no me extraña que haya estado utilizando mal la palabra...jajaja...muy bueno laia...

No sé quién lo dijo, pero me gusta eso de "mi peor es nada"  También he oído: somos pareja de "deshecho", en plan cachondeo...me hace mucha gracia...


----------



## tatius

fate said:
			
		

> Would - He encontrado mi otra alma - make any sense in Spanish?



No, it doesn't. "He encontrado a mi alma gemela" is the best way to say it. Plato is not in our thoughts, here in Spain, we are looking for a twin soul not just a half soul...


----------



## Laia

Misao said:
			
		

> si Laia hizo una traducción literal del asunto jajaja..no me extraña que haya estado utilizando mal la palabra...jajaja...muy bueno laia...


 
 vaya...

¡pero el diccionario está equivocado, entonces!

Mirad: soulmate




			
				tatius said:
			
		

> *Que alguien nos aclare eso, es importante*.


----------



## Soy Yo

soul mate es como decir "el amor de mi vida" y creo que tiene que ver con media naranja....

Ella / él es la otra media naranja que completa la media que eres tú? Juntos forman una naranja entera, perfecta, integra, etc., etc.


----------



## aurilla

"Mi otra alma" would be "My other soul", implying you have more than one.


----------



## Laia

Soy Yo said:
			
		

> soul mate es como decir "el amor de mi vida" y creo que tiene que ver con media naranja....
> 
> Ella / és la otra media naranja que completa la media que eres tú? Juntos forman una naranja entera, perfecta, integra, etc., etc.


 

But in this tread, in post number 15, *soulmate* is used with the meaning of "best friend".  



			
				nichec said:
			
		

> You are my soul mate, Emma
> You understand me perfectly. I don't like planned things or things I can't choose on my own (such as life), but I don't think I want the kind of power to do whatever I want either, there's simply too much responsibility
> involved. Besides, we are often "tied up" by the expectations and feelings of people around us in this life. It's so much easier to shake your head and say no when you are asked if you want to be born or not, isn't it?
> Nicole


 
*Why?*


----------



## aurilla

Si es "la otra media naranja" quiere decir quer hay más de una "media"... jmmm, hasta donde tengo entendido sólo dos medias hacen uno.


----------



## tatius

HollyH said:
			
		

> Why isn't there an "a" personal in there?  I would've put one in:  he encontrado a mi alma gemela.  But then again, a personal always gives me fits.
> 
> -holly




And it's the best way to say it, as Saemon told you. There was some confusion because we were treating a person as an object (my husband = a half orange) so you really don't know if you have to say "he encontrado mi media naranja" (he encontrado algo) o "he encontrado a mi media naranja" (he encontrado a alguien). Of course, it's better to treat your husband as a person...

Anyway, "he encontrado a mi alma gemela" is absolutely right.


----------



## Sidd

Yo siempre he oido soulmate en series de televisión y películas referido a una pareja sentimental, queriendo decir que están hechos el uno para el otro, pero en un grado aún mayor, como que si uno muere el otro nunca encontraría a nadie igual porque esa es su alma gemela del mundo y no hay más. 
Nunca lo había escuchado para amigos.


----------



## tatius

Nuestra equivocadísima interpretación de "soulmate" como "amigo del alma" viene de la acepción coloquial de "mate" como amigo y de la proximidad formal entre las expresiones de los dos idiomas. Una traducción literal, vamos.

Pero a estas alturas ya parece claro que soulmate es alma gemela.


----------



## Soy Yo

tatius said:
			
		

> And it's the best way to say it, as Saemon told you. There was some confusion because we were treating a person as an object (my husband = a half orange) so you really don't know if you have to say "he encontrado mi media naranja" (he encontrado algo) o "he encontrado a mi media naranja" (he encontrado a alguien). Of course, it's better to treat your husband as a person...
> 
> Anyway, "he encontrado a mi alma gemela" is absolutely right.


 
Of course, it's better to treat your husband as a person... jeje (depende del marido/esposo).


----------



## Soy Yo

Si yo soy "media naranja"...debe haber otra media en alguna parte.  Me refiero sólo a dos medias partes de una misma naranja.


----------



## fate

aurilla said:
			
		

> "Mi otra alma" would be "My other soul", implying you have more than one.


 
What I am thinking of is a mirror image of my soul, two souls (people) acting in unison and complementing each other.


----------



## AnuskaPrez

Pues, muchas gracias!  I did not expect the term "soul mate" to get such a response!  I have been trying for months to find out how to say it in Spanish and just recently found this site - and it is great!
Thanks!


----------



## oberlus

Hi everybody. I'm spanish and I'd like to make some apointments:

1. You say "encontrar a alguien" (find sombody) but "encontrar algo" (find something). Even when a soulmate is a person, you can build the phrase as it was a thing, that is why yo can say "he encontrado mi alma gemela", but "he encontrado a mi alma gemela" is correct too. Anyway, I think the first option is preffered.

2. Laia, don't panic, no creo que hayas estado usando el término mal.. me parece que tiene los dos significados: "amigo del alma" y "alma gemela" o "media naranja".

3. For the person who first posted the question... as I said to Laia, I think (I'm not so sure) in english "soulmate" has two meanings: a very loved friend, but not necessarly with a couple meaning; and the perfect couple for a person. The first, in spanish is said "amigo del alma", the second, "alma gemela" or "media naranja". I like "alma gemela" much more, but both are ok.

4. I don't think "mi otra alma" to be correct... but probably you would be understood. It has the sense as if you had more than one soul... It doesn't look fine...

Hope helps, best regards!


----------



## fenixpollo

some suggestions, oberlus:





oberlus said:


> Hi everybody. I'm spanish and I'd like to make some observations:
> 
> 1. You say "encontrar a alguien" (find somebody) but "encontrar algo" (find something). Even when a soulmate is a person, you can build the phrase as if it were a thing, that is why you can say "he encontrado mi alma gemela", but "he encontrado a mi alma gemela" is correct too. Anyway, I think the first option is preferred.
> 
> 2. Laia, don't panic, no creo que hayas estado usando el término mal.. me parece que tiene los dos significados: "amigo del alma" y "alma gemela" o "media naranja".
> 
> 3. For the person who first posted the question... as I said to Laia, I think (I'm not so sure) in english "soulmate" has two meanings: a very loved friend, but not necessarily with a romantic (?) meaning; and the perfect partner for a person. The first, in spanish is said "amigo del alma", the second, "alma gemela" or "media naranja". I like "alma gemela" much more, but both are ok.
> 
> 4. I don't think "mi otra alma" is correct... but probably you would be understood. It has the sense as if you had more than one soul... It doesn't look good...
> 
> Hope it helps, best regards!


 I disagree that "soulmate" means "a very loved friend". In English, it usually refers to a person with whom you make a deep, romantic connection. Why? Because the word "mate" (in American English) means "pareja" and is understood to describe a romantic relationship, not a platonic one.

Saludos.


----------



## gotitadeleche

fenixpollo said:


> some suggestions, oberlus: I disagree that "soulmate" means "a very loved friend". In English, it usually refers to a person with whom you make a deep, romantic connection. Why? Because the word "mate" (in American English) means "pareja" and is understood to describe a romantic relationship, not a platonic one.
> 
> Saludos.



Careful fenix, we also have classmate, shipmate, roommate, etc...


----------



## fenixpollo

Right you are, mate!  Maybe I should't _ass_ume....


----------



## padredeocho

FYI
kindred spirits = almas gemelas


----------



## Edmond dantes

Hola, a ver si les doy una mano, en el ejemplo de abajo la traduccion seria: es "mi alma gemela", alguien que en realidad me entiende, que esta en mi misma frecuencia. Pudiendo utilizarse para describir a un amigo y no estrictamente una relacion de pareja.

Originally Posted by *nichec* 
You are my soul mate, Emma
You understand me perfectly. I don't like planned things or things I can't choose on my own (such as life), but I don't think I want the kind of power to do whatever I want either, there's simply too much responsibility
involved. Besides, we are often "tied up" by the expectations and feelings of people around us in this life. It's so much easier to shake your head and say no when you are asked if you want to be born or not, isn't it?


----------



## krolaina

¡Pues yo me he llevado el mismo susto que Laia!
¿Qué me decís de "bossom buddy"? Sería más correcto para "amigo del alma" entonces, no?.


----------



## verbo

AnuskaPrez said:


> How would you say soul mate? Is there a Spanish word for that? I cannot find anything similar anywhere.
> Or could you say, marido de alma, companero de alma? and get the sense of the words?
> I am trying to say - I have found my sould mate. He encontrado mi...
> Thanks!


 

SOUL MATE = ALMA GEMELA

(¿A LITTLE BIT LATE?)


----------



## james777

Can anyone explain what the phrase "encontré la horma de mi zapato" means which was one of the definitions of soulmate given above? Thank you so much!


----------



## aztlaniano

james777 said:


> Can anyone explain what the phrase "encontré la horma de mi zapato" means which was one of the definitions of soulmate given above? Thank you so much!


Welcome, James777! 
I found my shoe's last. I found the last my shoe was made on.
Horma = last (a foot-shaped object the shoemaker uses to make the shoe around).



krolaina said:


> ¡¿Qué me decís de "*bosom* buddy"? Sería más correcto para "amigo del alma" entonces, no?.


Sí, está bien, pero una sola S en "bosom" (pecho, seno).


----------

